# Mobicarbu: Ne fonctionne plus ?



## pepeye66 (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un problème avec cette application:
Quand je l'active une fenêtre s'affiche:
"Pas de position GPS fiable  "
"Avez vous bien autorisé la géolocalisation pour mobicarbu sur votre iphone (réglage/général/services géolocalisés)"

Tout cela est bien réglé mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour autant et toujours ce même message. !

J'ai les ai contactés par mail hier mais pas encore de réponse à cette heure.

qqu'un aurait une explication ?
Merci


Bon eh bien ils viennent de me répondre et au final il a fallu que je "ré-initialise" l'app pour qu'elle re-fonctionne comme avant.
Notez que le fait d'entrer une ville (en haut à droite) a aussi fait redémarrer la prise en charge de la localisation ...? (je suis un peu étonné car la saisie de ma ville a été la première action pour voir si l'app fonctionnait sans géolocalisation et cette saisie a réenclenché la prise en charge de la géolocalisation ! ?)
Enfin, en conclusion: ça fonctionne !
;-)


----------

